# A new old guy



## oonjunsoo (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi guys (and gals). A little about myself. At 55 yo I'm working hard to get back in some kind of shape after having bi-lateral total hip replacement surgery. The inevitable result of many years of arthritic deterioration. I'm 5'2" and after the surgery (Feb 2010) was a whopping 134 lbs of atrophy. I was released by the doc for light activity by June 2010 after months of therapy and began a membership at my local gym the following September. I simply walked EVERY day during the interim. Well, here I am now. Still short but now a pretty solid 155 lbs. Biceps went from 11 1/4" to a current measurement of 15 1/2". Waist was 34" and is 29 1/2" now. Wish that I had taken alot more measurements back when I started but the truth is I was simply elated to be exercising at all. Not sure what by bodyfat % is but the casual observer can see hints of a six pack now. At my age and with my limitations I resist the temptation to "test my ego" by maxing out on lifts of any sort. The way I figure it, if I could not do 1 chinup when I started and can now do sets of 10...well then, that's just fine for me. Since I am advised against squating with additional weight, I do leg curls/extensions, seated calf raises and body weight only squats for my leg days. Still not seeing the level of improvement I have seen in my upper body, but I feel absolutely great for what I now can do since I was unable to walk at all for a full year before the surgery. I spent the first year in the gym doing a M-W-F total body routine each workout day. I knew I had significant hurdles to get over and figured the best way to get there was slow and steady in lieu of some expensive supplement driven 90 day wonder workout. Once my strength and stamina outgrew the total body machine routine, I began using free weights for my upper body on a split routine. Nothing fancy...chest/back...bi/tris/shoulders...with some abs each day. I've been lurking around sites such as this trying to glean enough solid information to maximize my time in the gym...simply don't have the time to waste...and have alot of time lost to make up. Hope I've settled in the right place...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2013)

oonjunsoo, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Sherk (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Bowden (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome bro


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2013)

_*
Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## TheArchitect (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## hansel2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

welcome!!!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 28, 2013)

welcome


----------



## kboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## stevekc73 (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome aboard oonjunsoo!


----------



## sneedham (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome bro

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DeadlyPariah (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome to the board!!!


----------



## flood (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the inspiration bro. I'm in the same age group. And just when I thought I had problems I read your post... OUCH!
That has got to hurt.
Age implies experience and hopefully some wisdom. We at least have that, even if the young bucks got the T. 
TRT searching is what caused me to find this great site.


----------



## oonjunsoo (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks flood. I was really beginning to wonder if our age group was in the severe minority here. HAHA. Glad to see I am not unique. I agree that this site is great. The sheer volume of information available is borderline overwhelming. But hey, thats why I chose this site over numerous others. 
General question: Where on this site might I find similarly aged and challenged lifters to discuss methods and routines? any suggestions?
As Im sure you are aware, lifting when the years start to accumulate and doing so injury free in order to avoid a halt to your routine becomes the center of your focus. I think it would be interesting to hear from those who have successfully overcome in spite of age and/or physical limitations.


----------



## ali-baba (Aug 7, 2013)

Respect, in that age, very cool


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro. And you have definitely settled into the right place. This forum is awesome and full of great people who have awesome information for you to learn and grow about. I really think it's a great place for you to be at. Congrats on everything and I wish you the best of luck. Please send me a message if I can be of any help.


----------



## Christsean (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Root03 (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## oonjunsoo (Jan 4, 2014)

Just a little update for those "curious minds" types. I've been using the info here to change up my workouts in an attempt to make the best use of my gym time. TONS of great info no doubt. What has helped me the most has been reading some of the uh-oh's many of you have shared. Really appreciate the heads-up from others. I'm sure I would have stepped in the same rut many of you have posted warnings about. Many Thanks. 
  Personal interest note: I think the most fun I have had in quite a few years was shopping for new (largerer hey hey) shirts this Christmas season. Had to grab some new sports coats as well. None of my previous upper body clothes still fit...except for the stretchy stuff and my daughters tell me they are tight but look "great!"...double hey-hey. What an amazing journey and lifestyle change this has been. "Extremely satisfying" is probably a huge understatement at this point but about the best I can do at the moment. Set a personal best on the flat bench back in mid November....a triple at 285! My all-time best before was a single 1RM at 240...and that was when I was much younger (20 years or so) and very athletic. After my surgery I was unable to bench my own bodyweight even once. Persistence baby...persistence.
  Again, thanks to all who have "bothered" to share some of their experiences in an effort to help others such as myself from wasting their time and effort, not to mention injury avoidance. Iron it out all.


----------

